# How to fix little person problem!!



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

The bugger that came with the new USA's center caboose is way to small !
So This is how I solved the little person problem!!





















And down on the deck!!




















Sean


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Invasion of the trailer park people! 

(maybe the ones that were kicked out of Miks park?) 

Thought them little guys were 1/32...at best, though...


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

"This train ain't moving till I'm good and ready." "And if the engineer don't like it, he can kiss my......."


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Now those are some relaxed railway employees!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

" . . .those are some relaxed railway employees" 

Actually just one of those caboose installations in a theme park or the caboose motel, east of Strasburg 

doug c


----------

